# Contiued Battery life issues on CM7



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, again maybe I'm expecting too much out of this but I have to ask. Even since I've been on CM7 I've had basically pretty bad battery life, IMO. I came from Liberty and Id say id be down around 60 or 50 percent battery by the end of the day. To the point where If I forgot to charge the phone I would be ok for another day. That is not possible on CM7 I have to charge everyday or it will not make it another day, it probably wouldn't make it through the morning.

Also just for info sake I'm actually running the Moto extended battery too, so keep that in mind.

Ever since I've been on CM7 I'm lucky to get 12 hours. I'm off the charger at around 8 and by the time I leave work I'm probably down to 60 percent, maybe.

I was off the charger at 10 on Sunday and by 9pm I was in the red at 15 percent with what I would consider moderate to normal use. This happens regularly.

Again if this is normal that that's fine, If I'm expecting too much, let me know. Though I've heard about people getting much better life out of their phones.

I know CM7 doesn't have the best battery life, but I had heard about the improvements with the patch on Froyo, the improvements that GB made and the jakebites mods.

I have tried all of these and I have not seen any improvement at all in battery life since I first flashed the ROM on Froyo.

At this point I'm starting to maybe suspect my battery, I don't know what else it could be. I've checked everything and I don't have anything running that is killing it, my biggest drain is of course the screen and I've even checked the settings for that to see if the brightness is way high and its not, its actually kinda low.

Again if this is normal then fine, but Id like to know. I like everything else about this ROM and I'm definitely not leaving it, but it would be nice to get more then a day, actually half a day, out of the phone without having to charge it. Not that I need that all the time but its nice have the extra life.

I just flashed the 26th nightly so we well see if somehow that helps but its 9:13 and Im already down to 90 percent so I doubt it.


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, roughy 15 hours on battery. Display used 41 percent at 15 percent battery


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you wiped battery stats in recovery or used the battery callibration tool in the market? It may help. On froyo builds my extended battery life was horrible. I'm at 60 off the charger now for 6 almost 7 hours with moderate use and straining for signal. I just flashed today, so I can't conclude yet how well battery will be. I am also wary of it. Good luck!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

just for reference, i have the standard battery and i can make 12 hrs. around 2 hrs of screen use and terrible terrible (110dbm) signal.

btw jakebites for d2g is not ready yet


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> btw jakebites for d2g is not ready yet


Thats assuming the OP has a d2g, this is also in the d2/MS2 forum.

@OP: to be honest, your battery life is going to vary by use. My usage is light to normal and i can easily pull 16+ hrs. Also, everyones definition of normal is different so that would also affect your "normal" battery life some.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Well in that case than there's definately something wrong. D2 is supposed to have like twice the battery life of d2g


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

sixstringedmatt said:


> Have you wiped battery stats in recovery or used the battery callibration tool in the market? It may help. On froyo builds my extended battery life was horrible. I'm at 60 off the charger now for 6 almost 7 hours with moderate use and straining for signal. I just flashed today, so I can't conclude yet how well battery will be. I am also wary of it. Good luck!


I did wipe the battery stats once while I was on FroYo but haven't since then. I also haven't done the calibration yet either. Whats a good app for that?



kevdliu said:


> just for reference, i have the standard battery and i can make 12 hrs. around 2 hrs of screen use and terrible terrible (110dbm) signal.
> 
> btw jakebites for d2g is not ready yet


Yeah not a D2G, just a regular D2



x13thangelx said:


> Thats assuming the OP has a d2g, this is also in the d2/MS2 forum.
> 
> @OP: to be honest, your battery life is going to vary by use. My usage is light to normal and i can easily pull 16+ hrs. Also, everyones definition of normal is different so that would also affect your "normal" battery life some.


Light to normal for me is a little Facebook and some texting. I hardly ever actually talk on the phone.



kevdliu said:


> Well in that case than there's definately something wrong. D2 is supposed to have like twice the battery life of d2g


Kinda what I thought but its been like this ever since Ive been on CM7.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

"loki993 said:


> I did wipe the battery stats once while I was on FroYo but haven't since then. I also haven't done the calibration yet either. Whats a good app for that?
> 
> Yeah not a D2G, just a regular D2
> 
> ...


Battery calibration in market


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

All right ran the calibration, now to let it die. Ill keep posted.


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

In the interest of full disclosure, after I ran the calibration I lost the ability to make calls and text. I rebooted, nothing I went in and wiped the cache and dalvik and its working now. Though I though it was odd that just wiping the battery stat would cause that.


----------



## sikbrik (Jul 26, 2011)

I was getting a day out of stock GB OTA - red LED every morning, full recharge...like clockwork. Same with MIUI, same with froyo builds of CM7. BUT...with latest build of CM74D2GB, I'm getting over 2 full days with same usage.


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

sikbrik said:


> I was getting a day out of stock GB OTA - red LED every morning, full recharge...like clockwork. Same with MIUI, same with froyo builds of CM7. BUT...with latest build of CM74D2GB, I'm getting over 2 full days with same usage.


Which one are you on? I'm on the 26th nightly. I ran the 19th build and didn't get any improvement, actually the phone acted up the whole time I ran it too. I didn't do a date wipe for that one though. I flashed the 26th did a full wipe, restored only apps and its fine now. Still no battery improvement though.


----------

